# New creation with my Badog CNC,plastic edge lit Xenomorph



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

A new project with my badog CNC ,it's an edge lit in plastic of an Xenomorph the alien creature of the movie franchise Alien ,it took me 5 hours tole finish it, with a 0.1 stepover et and a 0.3mm mill.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

holy smoely...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> Very cool.


This


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Terrific. You might send it to Sigourney Weaver. The creature made her rich.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> This


this what???


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> this what???


What Oliver said. ^^^

You gett'n old Stick?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

N/A, is the router going differant depths into the plexi? Looks better than what my laser could do .
Very nice outcome however it was done . Maybe a curved bit? 
Like the base too


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

TheCableGuy said:


> N/A, is the router going differant depths into the plexi? Looks better than what my laser could do .
> Very nice outcome however it was done . Maybe a curved bit?
> Like the base too


I could not get good results with a ball mill so i used a v mill because i could get a depth of 1 mm in one pass. The images cut in 3d so the depth is not constant


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> holy smoely...


Holey smokes :grin:


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

Gaffboat said:


> Very cool.


thanks :grin:


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

DesertRatTom said:


> Terrific. You might send it to Sigourney Weaver. The creature made her rich.


haha, I bet she sleeps with him every night lool :grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Love the lighting.

HJ


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work and the lighting adds to it immeasurably.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

JFPNCM said:


> Excellent work and the lighting adds to it immeasurably.


One of my favorite things is led lit plexi . This is way cooler than what I can achieve with a laser though. The laser does a great job of cutting out and clear torching the perimeter though .


N/a , how did you cut the perimeter /border out , with the cnc router? If so I was wondering how many passes to cut threw what I believe to be 6mm plexi


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice. Ages ago a friend did something similar but in a very different way. He would cut a rubber mask and sand blast the plexi. The edge lighting was a hidden neon bar. At the time it was relatively unique and he sold some to a movie theater chain for their lobbies. I saw some that were of dolphins. They didn't have the detail that your project has.


----------



## D1schram (Feb 9, 2015)

*Not for everyone.*

Some folks look at this favorably.....I'm not one of them!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dschram said:


> Some folks look at this favorably.....I'm not one of them!


 Nightmares ?


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

TheCableGuy said:


> One of my favorite things is led lit plexi . This is way cooler than what I can achieve with a laser though. The laser does a great job of cutting out and clear torching the perimeter though .
> 
> 
> N/a , how did you cut the perimeter /border out , with the cnc router? If so I was wondering how many passes to cut threw what I believe to be 6mm plexi


I am using badog x2 that can take 5 to 10 mm per pass in aluminium so 4 mm in acrylic is a breeze


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Dschram said:


> Some folks look at this favorably.....I'm not one of them!


While this may not be something you like I think you would have to appreciate the work, craftsmanship, and knowledge that went into making this.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> While this may not be something you like I think you would have to appreciate the work, craftsmanship, and knowledge that went into making this.


Ok I misunderstood . I thought it was a copyright thing or somethn.

I still have an appreciation for people's work on CNC's , and love seeing the outcome even more .
I'm just jealous I don't have one yet . If the dollar ever gets better I'm going to CNCparts.com and buying there pro 4/4 setup . 
Thing is I doubt our dollar will ever recover in my lifetime  

As I stands now , after taxes , exchange , duty , shipping etc , it's practically double


----------

